# d800 mirror lock up



## bs0604 (Feb 25, 2013)

If I shoot on a tripod and use time delay of 1 or 2 seconds, does this eliminate the need for "mirror lock up"?  Currently I am using a study tripod (Gitzo) & time delay of 2 second and finger pushing the shutter button.  Will I have better results using a cable release with this same scenario?   Better results if I use mirror lock up?  My understanding is when the shutter release button is pushed the mirror moves up and then with a time delay of 2 seconds the shutter is opened having given time for the mirror shake to abate and thus obviating the need for mirror lock up.  ???


----------



## JDFlood (Feb 26, 2013)

Under the circumstances I would use live view. The lens is locked up already. You can zoom in and focus if you like. JD


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 26, 2013)

If your doing longer exposures, 2 sec + you shouldnt notice much improvement with mirror lock up. If your doing 1/8-1/4 second exposures you will most definitely notice an improvement with mirror lock up.  The timer delay doesnt flip the mirror up prior to triggering the shot, it just gives you time to get your hands off the camera and prevent that movement.  The mirror slap movement will still be a factor. 

When Im in this situation without a cable release I will use live view and the 2 second day, then yes this will have the mirror locked up and will provide the functionality your looking for.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 27, 2013)

No it don't as the mirror still flops you are just delaying the exposure and yes in live view the mirror pops up. But I get better results by using mirror up. The D800 will certainly blur an image even on tripod.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2013)

The self-timer only increases the time it takes for the exposure sequence to start.  Normally, it begins as soon as you push the shutter release button......... the mirror moves up, and the shutter blades open to create the exposure.

Using the self-timer doesn't change the timing between the mirror moving and the shutter blades opening.... those actions still happen at the same time.  So using a 2-second delay still causes the mirror to move up _right before _the shutter blades are actuated.  This mirror movement can cause the camera to move.

By using the MirrorUp function, you separate the two actions.  The mirror is moved up, then the self-timer delays the 1-2 seconds you have set, THEN the shutter blades are actuated.  This 1-2 second delay allows the camera body to absorb the movement caused by the mirror moving and dampen it.


----------



## andrew.479 (Feb 28, 2013)

The exposure delay mode that bs0604 is using on the D800 does in fact raise the mirror as soon as the shutter release is pressed and then delays the shutter by 1,2, or 3 seconds (your selection). It is unnecessary to use mirror up with this feature and is as good as using a cable release unless you want to do time or bulb exposures.


----------



## Heitz (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a great question. I've often wondered the same thing, because you can't use Mup mode and timer mode simultaneously.


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 1, 2013)

my interpretation of 480sparky's post and andrew.479's post are that they are saying completely different things in regards to the self timer use & mirror.  480sparky apparently feels that the once the shutter is depressed any timer delay does not alter the sequence of mirror moving up & shutter blades openning which happen in conjunction or in very rapid sequence.  Andre.479 appears to feel differently in that use of the self timer for say 2 second, will insert 2 seconds between mirror moving up and shutter blades openning. ????


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2013)

There is Quiet shutter-release mode, and there is Timer mode. (page 103 - D800 User's manual).

See page 107, *4 - Start the time*r -for notes about Timer mode start and shutter release timing.


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 1, 2013)

In playing with my camera I note that when using self timer I can still see through the view finder after I depress the shutter button, all the way up to the picture being taken.  Since the mirror moving up results in not being able to see an image through the view finder, this would suggest that Sparky is right in his post.  (Also I have noticed in many other posts that Sparky tends to be right on in his statements, so this is not too surprising.)   Thus I conclude, the way to minimize mirror shake in the camera is to use mirror up-- by depressing the shutter release once to focus and move the mirror up, then waiting a few seconds for the mirror to calm down and depressing the shutter release button a 2nd time to actually take the picture.


----------



## cosmonaut (Mar 2, 2013)

Well here is the steps to use mirror up. The best way is using a remote shutter but if not I set the timer for 2secs and 10sec if I have a heavy lens as it will take the camera a few more seconds to settle. Timer on, compose, set exposure, fire shutter and mirror goes up, fire shutter again picture is taken, and mirror drops back down.
its a two step process as the first time the shutter is fired the mirror pops up, second time the shutter fires and mirror drops. 
In film days the mirror up was a mechanical thing and once you put it up it stayed.


----------



## andrew.479 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was not referring to the self timer mode but the exposure delay mode (d4) in the custom setting menu.


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 3, 2013)

thank you andrew.479.  I was not aware of the exposure delay mode (d4) in the custom setting menu.  After reading about it my owners manual I now have it activated.  But this raises the question in my mind--what is the difference between exposure delay mode and using mirror up, other than with mirror up you can wait any length of time between raising the mirror and depressing the button a 2nd time to open up the blades.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 3, 2013)

Just use delay exposure and live view.


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 4, 2013)

But if you use delay exposure which, as I understand it, delays the time between mirror up and opening up of shutter blades by 1, 2 or 3 seconds, why would you need to also use live view?


----------

